# Cambiar X de gentoo 2010

## lanstat

Saludos, vengo pues acabo de descargarme el liveDVD de gentoo 2010 y bueno pues me lleve una gran decepcion al ver que el entorno por defecto era KDE (esperar como un estupido para que al terminar de cargar el dvd encontrarme con problemas de incompatibilidad de las X con el monitor fue lo peor) pero bueno alguno me podria decir como cambiar las X a XFCE se lo agradeceria. Y tambien como borrar completamente KDE seria tambien una gran ayuda saludos.

----------

## gringo

nunca he usado el live-dvd de gentoo este asi que realmente no tengo ni idea pero lo que si, kde no se puede "borrar" del livecd.

Para elegir el entorno que deseas y si es que tiene un gestir de lkogin gráfico ( que será kdm supongo) podrás elegir que entorno cargar, gnome, xfce o kde.

saluetes

----------

## jdgq_gent00

Tampoco e usado el LiveDVD de Gent00, ya que se pierde la filosofia... segundo, si quieres cambiar el entorno de escritorio, no lo puedes hacer cambiando las X, ya que las X es un programa de unix que saca el maximo probecho de "video" de tu ordenador... y el GNOME,KDE,XFCE,ETC son programas que utilizan la X y derivados sacando el maximo probecho en pantalla.... en realidad informate mas de eso.... y si quieres hacerlo bueno primero intenta instalarlo (Que no tengo ni idea porque nuevamente te digo que no e usado el LIVEDVD) aunque por lo que se es todo graficamente y automaticamente menos algunos parametros que pide en la instalacion.

Posibles Soluciones despues de instalarlo:

    Cierra KDE(Cierra Sesion), presion Ctrl + F2 para ir hacia otra tty que no este logeada porsupuesto, luego logeate  :Smile: ... despues ya estando fuera de KDE y en una bella bash(bourne again shell) o interpretador de comandos, escribe "emerge --unmerge kde-env kdm" para desinstalarlo luego reinicia y estara tu gentoo sin ningun entorno de escritorio estaras limpios aunque quedaran las aplicaciones K, ya es cuestion que las elimines tu... si quieres instalar gnome que es lo mejor luego que reinicias y logees en la bash escribe "emerge gnome-light" utiliza las USE en /etc/make.conf para las dependencias necesarias... cualquier cosa informa..

----------

